# Early Upgrade to iPhone 3GS



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you think Rogers will allow for early upgrades to iPhone 3GS. I bought my iPhone last August and it is 14 months now til I'm eligible for an upgraded phone. If anyone knows of any way to upgrade their iphones early, please let us all know!

Thank you!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm in the same boat and curious as to what Rogers will allow.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadly I would be shocked if they do given the heavy subsidies that went with the 3G and what subsidies will be on the 3G S. Perhaps they will allow an inflated purchase price for those of us one year in but I won't be holding my breath on it.


----------



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

Well if any of you find a way please share with us all here so we can all get upgraded if we so choose!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you're a loyal long time Rogers customer (I mean for 10+ years) they tend to give you early upgrade deals, What I see right now though is that you would be paying $199 for a new 16GB iPhone 3G S + $20x14months = $479 and you get joy of having your contract extended to 3 years from the date of purchasing the 3G S. Is it really worth it?


----------



## sonicblaze (Nov 7, 2007)

*Fact?*

All I'm interrested in if there is a price for people in our situation. If there is a price for people who bought a 3G and signed a contract last summer? Is it possible to call up right now and order it or not? 

Just wondering if anybody's tried.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

dona83 said:


> If you're a loyal long time Rogers customer (I mean for 10+ years) they tend to give you early upgrade deals, What I see right now though is that you would be paying $199 for a new 16GB iPhone 3G S + $20x14months = $479 and you get joy of having your contract extended to 3 years from the date of purchasing the 3G S. Is it really worth it?


dona83, how did you figure out your math ? I do not follow

what is $20x14months ?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

i personally think it is a waste, i too have a 3G, but seeing that the new 3.0 update is coming, it has all the same things as the 3G S except the faster loads, better battery, and vid camera basically. I was considering buying it, because my 16GB is full right now so I was going to go with the 32GB but I was thinking, now i would have to pay again for another 3 year term, and possibly pay a little more because I dont go with the data plan because i am around wifi networks all day. But in the future, i may have to switch over to that, because of the storage problem, I cannot fit everything i need on my phone as of now, so im guessing it will be a problem in the future.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

It might be ok if our existing 3G phones continue to be worth a decent amount of money on the open market.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

true true, that just gave me a thought in my head if i should go ahead and sell my iphone 3G now or wait until i want to get a 3G S and sell it.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

monica_69 said:


> dona83, how did you figure out your math ? I do not follow
> 
> what is $20x14months ?


Technically you are breaking a contract to do an early upgrade for your phone, the $20 is the contract termination penalty.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I doubt Rogers will offer anything that's any good ... 
This has been posted from a "valued AT&T" user about upgrading early....

$399.00* - 16GB iPhone 3G S (black or white)
$499.00* - 32GB iPhone 3G S (black or white)

And this is posted at the very bottom of the Apple Store when you click on the iPhone 3Gs

For non-qualified customers, including existing AT&T customers who want to upgrade from another phone or replace an iPhone 3G, the price with a new two-year agreement is $499 (8GB), $599 (16GB), or $699 (32GB)


----------



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm definitely not paying the additional $280.00. I figure though that my 16GB current phone is worth somewhere between $99.00 and $150.00 on the open market since anyone can just pop in their SIM card and not have to extend their contract, it is cheaper than buying the new 16GB and the old 8GB is $99.00. That would help cover some of the $280.00 early upgrade fee. Maybe Rogers will split the $280.00 to $140.00 and then I just sell me 3G on craigslist or something and therefore I come out not having to pay the early upgrade fee.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

AT&T is clearing out the old 16GB 3Gs for $149 till they're gone. I'd assume Rogers/Fido will do the same.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*~*

and keep in mind the current 8G 3G is dropping in price to US$99 so the resale potential will not be what it used to be... still, i'm tempted!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mkolesa said:


> and keep in mind the current 8G 3G is dropping in price to US$99 so the resale potential will not be what it used to be... still, i'm tempted!


That's $99 PLUS a three-year term. It's not like Rogers is going to be selling iPhone 3G 8GB cell phones for $99 outright anytime soon. On AT&T, it's still $99 US plus a two-year term.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

HowEver said:


> That's $99 PLUS a three-year term. It's not like Rogers is going to be selling iPhone 3G 8GB cell phones for $99 outright anytime soon. On AT&T, it's still $99 US plus a two-year term.


hi HowEver, when do you think Rogers will announce their prices for us current 3G owners ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Given that we're probably within striking distance of some reasonable competition (next year?), I don't think the new iPhone has quite enough pizazz to persuade me to further extend my contract with Rogers!


----------



## AgtGibb (Jun 8, 2009)

I called Rogers and they said that I would have to wait until 2 years into my account to get the 3GS at any price.

It's $500 max to ETF your account.


----------



## sonicblaze (Nov 7, 2007)

*Hopefully this answers some questions:*

Rogers spokesperson Keith McArthur (@keithmcarthur) is tweeting Roger/Fido iPhone details:


Both Rogers Wireless and Fido will offer iPhone 3GS starting June 19.
Rogers/Fido pricing is $199 for 16GB iPhone 3GS; $299 for 32GB iPhone 3GS on a three-year voice and data plan.
8GB version of the iPhone 3G will drop to $99 on June 19 at Rogers and Fido with a three-year voice and data plan.
Rogers is reintroducing the $30/6GB data plan for iPhones effective tomorrow, June 9. Offer available for a limited time.

There will be a no-contract price for customers who want to upgrade before they're eligible for a subsidy.

Rogers is reintroducing the $30/6GB data plan for iPhones effective tomorrow, June 9. Offer available for a limited time.

Rogers/Fido are only national carriers to offer $25/500MB plan. 93% of iPhone users use less than 500MB so this is the right plan for most.


----------



## sonicblaze (Nov 7, 2007)

*Some (f)actual information:*

Rogers spokesperson Keith McArthur (@keithmcarthur) is tweeting Roger/Fido iPhone details:


Both Rogers Wireless and Fido will offer iPhone 3GS starting June 19.
Rogers/Fido pricing is $199 for 16GB iPhone 3GS; $299 for 32GB iPhone 3GS on a three-year voice and data plan.
8GB version of the iPhone 3G will drop to $99 on June 19 at Rogers and Fido with a three-year voice and data plan.
Rogers is reintroducing the $30/6GB data plan for iPhones effective tomorrow, June 9. Offer available for a limited time.

There will be a no-contract price for customers who want to upgrade before they're eligible for a subsidy.

Rogers is reintroducing the $30/6GB data plan for iPhones effective tomorrow, June 9. Offer available for a limited time.

Rogers/Fido are only national carriers to offer $25/500MB plan. 93% of iPhone users use less than 500MB so this is the right plan for most.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

AgtGibb said:


> I called Rogers and they said that I would have to wait until 2 years into my account to get the 3GS at any price.
> 
> It's $500 max to ETF your account.


While I think Rogers will in the end offer an upgrade plan similar to AT&T - them saying no to the iPhone 3Gs at any price until 2 years into your current contract does sort of make sense since the HUP changed to 2 years. Hopefully Rogers releases something official in the next couple of days.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

AgtGibb said:


> I called Rogers and they said that I would have to wait until 2 years into my account to get the 3GS at any price.
> 
> It's $500 max to ETF your account.


Rogers hasn't announced what their early upgrade deal is, if any. I'm surprised the rep. you spoke with had even heard of the 3GS on the day Apple announced it. Could be weeks.


----------



## enfield (Nov 20, 2008)

I think that there is no point in getting the 3Gs. It is not a big improvement over the 3G. If I had the first generation iPhone then I would get the 3Gs.

So - the processor is 2x faster and I get a camera that is has 33% more megapixels. I can already do video on my jailbroken 3G and my 3G is also unlocked. Soon the 3.0 sofeware will be released and the Development Team has already jailbroken it....


----------



## AgtGibb (Jun 8, 2009)

enfield said:


> I think that there is no point in getting the 3Gs. It is not a big improvement over the 3G. If I had the first generation iPhone then I would get the 3Gs.
> 
> So - the processor is 2x faster and I get a camera that is has 33% more megapixels. I can already do video on my jailbroken 3G and my 3G is also unlocked. Soon the 3.0 sofeware will be released and the Development Team has already jailbroken it....


Cool story bro.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

enfield said:


> I think that there is no point in getting the 3Gs. It is not a big improvement over the 3G. If I had the first generation iPhone then I would get the 3Gs.
> 
> So - the processor is 2x faster and I get a camera that is has 33% more megapixels. I can already do video on my jailbroken 3G and my 3G is also unlocked. Soon the 3.0 sofeware will be released and the Development Team has already jailbroken it....


I'm going to get the iPhone 3GS for the bluetooth stereo addition alone.

The digital compass, voice controls, faster speeds, and the rest, are all nice as well, but stereo bluetooth is the feature I really want.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I'm going to get the iPhone 3GS for the bluetooth stereo addition alone.
> 
> The digital compass, voice controls, faster speeds, and the rest, are all nice as well, but stereo bluetooth is the feature I really want.


Stereo Bluetooth will be active and available on the current 3G with the 3.0 firmware...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I'm going to get the iPhone 3GS for the bluetooth stereo addition alone.
> 
> The digital compass, voice controls, faster speeds, and the rest, are all nice as well, but stereo bluetooth is the feature I really want.


Yeah, all current 3G owners get stereo bluetooth, but bluetooth kills my battery sooooooooooo bad, I'd rather have a cord.

I want video and video editing


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I wont be getting the S. My 3G loads up web pages fast enough for me. And getting pretty much all the features with the 3.0 update, its not a big enough improvement for me to renew a contract 1 year after getting the iphone.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

running 3.0 gm right now and im really not that impressed.. im very disapointed with 3.0 and the 3gs

*sigh*


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Here we go....*



HowEver said:


> I'm going to get the iPhone 3GS for the bluetooth stereo addition alone.
> 
> The digital compass, voice controls, faster speeds, and the rest, are all nice as well, but stereo bluetooth is the feature I really want.


On the Globe ...

Rogers tweets iPhone details - The Globe and Mail


Rogers is reintroducing the $30/6GB data plan for iPhones effective tomorrow, June 9. Offer available for a limited time.
about 6 hours ago from TweetDeck
8GB version of the iPhone 3G will drop to $99 on June 19 at Rogers and Fido with a three-year voice and data plan.
about 6 hours ago from TweetDeck
Rogers/Fido pricing is $199 for 16GB iPhone 3GS; $299 for 32GB iPhone 3GS on a three-year voice and data plan.
about 6 hours ago from TweetDeck

keithmcarthur (keithmcarthur) on Twitter


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So bluetooth stereo will work with current 3G phones...

And Keith still hasn't released details of upgrades for current iPhone 3G owners.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I would hope that Rogers/Fido will follow the AT&T model on this (apart from the 2-year/3-year thing):

Customers who have had their iphones less than 18 months (ie all 3G owners) are not eligible for a straight upgrade (see below) and will have to pay an additional $200.

Customers who have had their iPhones more than 18 months ("original" iPhone owners including me) can get the new 3GS when it becomes available for $199 (16GB) or $299 (32GB) and renewing their contract for another two years.

I'm going down to the states soon anyway so I'll stop by an AT&T store and see if I can upgrade (I'm on kind of a special plan) and (I hope) by then I'll know if the 3GS can be unlocked and if so LOOK OUT BAYBEE!!! 

Otherwise I'll just wait till I'm sure the 2G iPhone can run 3.0 and be unlocked, then upgrade to that. I'll miss out on a few features (like stereo bluetooth dammit) but will be able to do 95% what a 3G can do and 90% of what a 3GS can do.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is some info about how much the new iPhone 3Gs could cost existing customers ... still haven't seen official comment from Rogers.

Rogers/Fido To Release iPhone 3G “S” June 19, 2009


----------



## legioss (Jul 18, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Customers who have had their iPhones more than 18 months ("original" iPhone owners including me) can get the new 3GS when it becomes available for $199 (16GB) or $299 (32GB) and renewing their contract for another two years.


The original iPhone was never released here, so any upgrade offers would only extend to iPhone 3G owners.

Still rocking with a first gen iPhone myself though. I am surprised that so many people think you cannot get edge to work on rogers with a first gen iPhone.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

All of you who don't want to pay a termination fee, have some people here take over your contract and offer your current iPhone 3Gs with it for free. I'd be willing to take over a contract that just has 14 months left on it.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

dona83 said:


> All of you who don't want to pay a termination fee, have some people here take over your contract and offer your current iPhone 3Gs with it for free. I'd be willing to take over a contract that just has 14 months left on it.


No one in Canada can have 14 months left on a contract if they took the subsidized iPhone 3G as it required a 3 year contract... best case on June 19 is 25 months.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Regarding hardware upgrades (for existing customers of variant terms and eligibility)*

*keithmcarthur (keithmcarthur) on Twitter




Understood. Information will be on Rogers.com shortly.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ScorpioCa (Apr 7, 2006)

*What happens to my 3G?*

If I did decide to pay extra to upgrade to a 3GS, do I get to keep my 3G iPhone I have? Can I than just use it as an iTouch - just not use the phone part? I've never upgraded before, so I'm not sure... will my iphone still work, but just not the phone part?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ScorpioCa said:


> If I did decide to pay extra to upgrade to a 3GS, do I get to keep my 3G iPhone I have? Can I than just use it as an iTouch - just not use the phone part? I've never upgraded before, so I'm not sure... will my iphone still work, but just not the phone part?


It's yours. I would sell it while it's still worth a lot.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with the above. you can still get more then 99 bucks for it. since you can sell it to someone and they wont have to go on a three year contract.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

MrNeoStylez said:


> I agree with the above. you can still get more then 99 bucks for it. since you can sell it to someone and they wont have to go on a three year contract.


iPhone 3G's are selling on Toronto Craigslist still for between $400-500 dollars!

Edit: Locked to either Rogers or Fido, not a big difference for Unlocked/Jailbroken since most people can do it themselves!


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

this needs to be another post.

Why is everyone going on about a termination fee.. if i go out tomorrow to rogers and buy a NEW phone and switch it i shouldnt be charged a fee. im STILL locked in for the remainder of the contract and i would of had to pay a non substidized price for what ever phone i switched too.. 

kinda the thing that applies when you break your phone, you dont have to terminate your current contract to get a new phone you just pay out the ass for the little buggers. 

Rogers has already said there will be a non-substidized price, but they will announce it either, before, on, or after the release date of the phone


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> iPhone 3G's are selling on Toronto Craigslist still for between $400-500 dollars!
> 
> Edit: Locked to either Rogers or Fido, not a big difference for Unlocked/Jailbroken since most people can do it themselves!


I would even do it for them lol, just so they couldn't complain to me that. they broke it. since i have a few friends interested in my phone.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

ScorpioCa said:


> If I did decide to pay extra to upgrade to a 3GS, do I get to keep my 3G iPhone I have? Can I than just use it as an iTouch - just not use the phone part? I've never upgraded before, so I'm not sure... will my iphone still work, but just not the phone part?


Whenever you upgrade you always keep your old phone.


----------



## inottawa (Jan 7, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> I would even do it for them lol, just so they couldn't complain to me that. they broke it. since i have a few friends interested in my phone.


I'm not sure why people are that excited to upgrade to the new phone anyway. You should at least wait till the iphone dev-team get their hands on a 3GS to see if it's even unlockable. I love the features that Cydia and the Installer offer me more than the apps in the store.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

to me unlocking it doesnt even matter i dont travel to the states, and i dont really care about switching between fido and rogers. 

and i dont jailbreak my phone anymore..


----------



## inottawa (Jan 7, 2008)

> and i dont jailbreak my phone anymore..


To me having the ability to tether was high on my list when I decided to jailbreak. Having it available in the 3.0 version is nice, but not if they eventually charge for it.

Even so (to stick to the original topic), if you really want the upgrade to the 3GS, find someone that will take over your contract for you! If a jailbreak does happen for the 3GS shortly after release (within the ending of my contract), I'll give my wife my 3G, sell the 2G (if someone buys it) and start a new plan on the 3GS for myself.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

or just pay the unsubstidized price.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not that he quite has the hang of this, but...




Rogers' Twit.ter spokesperson said:


> [email protected] When subsidy first kicks in, prices could be up to $135 over $199/$299 price.



Meaning what? When would "subsidy first kick in?" Tuesday?


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure if this has been covered. But how is it Rogers, AT&T, and other carriers can't offer customers at least a small subsidy to upgrade to the iPhone 3GS after one year. I mean, the companies say they have to make their money back after offering the subsidy --- but the iPhone 3G 8GB is now offered at $100. I'm sure that's a subsidized price as well - so if the companies can knock $100 off the old version and STILL be making money - why can't they offer us 3G users who want to upgrade after a year a little bit of a break?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> Not sure if this has been covered. But how is it Rogers, AT&T, and other carriers can't offer customers at least a small subsidy to upgrade to the iPhone 3GS after one year. I mean, the companies say they have to make their money back after offering the subsidy --- but the iPhone 3G 8GB is now offered at $100. I'm sure that's a subsidized price as well - so if the companies can knock $100 off the old version and STILL be making money - why can't they offer us 3G users who want to upgrade after a year a little bit of a break?


Rogers hasn't announced yet if any subsidies will be available for those who don't currently qualify. That also applies to the 8GB; I wouldn't expect it will be $99 if you don't qualify.

Last year Rogers allowed those who had upgraded as recently as 3 months to get the upgrade iPhone price. Nothing yet this year.

Meanwhile upgrading on Rogers from smartphone to smartphone the minimum wait is 2 years instead of 1 year as before.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm wondering if Rogers is holding out releasing the information over fears of similar backlash and bad press like last year when everyone was mad about data pricing.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> I'm wondering if Rogers is holding out releasing the information over fears of similar backlash and bad press like last year when everyone was mad about data pricing.


There seems to be far more bad press about not releasing an upgrade path, but then again we haven't seen the pricing/plan yet.


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm in a unique position, when the 3G came out, i already had a rogers plan that was NOT under contract, the contract had run out and i was paying month to month. When i got the 3G i only signed a contract for the data portion (i verified this by viewing my account online on the rogers site). Since they are saying customers who sign 3 year contracts on voice can also get an iphone 3gs, i'm wondering if i fall into category, i.e. i just sign a contract for my voice portion. I'm going to call when the 3gs is released and find out.


----------



## Bogi094 (Sep 6, 2008)

that cant be possible. In order to get the iPhone 3g you had to sign a contract on voice, and if you wanted to data. They dont do "sign a data contract and get a phone"


----------



## samt14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bogi094 said:


> that cant be possible. In order to get the iPhone 3g you had to sign a contract on voice, and if you wanted to data. They dont do "sign a data contract and get a phone"


You could be right, i just remember the agent told me my voice won't be on contract, and also when i check online, it shows my voice account, then separately it shows my data account as being on contract until July 2011. I will confirm with them and post my results


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Bogi094 said:


> that cant be possible. In order to get the iPhone 3g you had to sign a contract on voice, and if you wanted to data. They dont do "sign a data contract and get a phone"


You're incorrect. This is exactly what I did. My contract with Rogers expired years ago and I had been paying month to month since then, with a $5/month voice plan. When I got my iPhone 3G I only got a contract for the data plan. It even says so when I view my account info on the Rogers website. I believe I had to pay $50 more for the phone itself because of this though.


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

sorry if this doesn't apply... i skimmed... 
just called rogers about getting a hardware upgrade since i'm in line for one. contract expired about a year ago. i can get 3gs (they suggested i call on the 22nd) at a discounted price.. i CAN stay with my current voice plan (cheapest plan.. 20bux/month) but said i HAVE to also buy a data plan. new policy: any new smartphone, if not bought outright (ie.not a hardware upgraded discount.. or new plan discount) has to be bought with a data plan. boohoo. i've had an original iphone for years and wifi was good enough for me... 
they also said you could always do a early cancellation of the data and it would cost 50-100 bux. but she seemed not to be too sure since the iphone 3gs isn't on her system yet.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

AT&T just updated their early upgrade program to very favourable terms. I wonder whether Rogers will follow suit?
AT&T Media Kit | iPhone 3G S


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

crawford said:


> AT&T just updated their early upgrade program to very favourable terms. I wonder whether Rogers will follow suit?
> AT&T Media Kit | iPhone 3G S


Fingers crossed.

Edit: minimum $99US per line, and you had to have bought 3G July-September last year.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I would be very tempted to upgrade if the price is reasonable.


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

*just phoned Fido*



crawford said:


> AT&T just updated their early upgrade program to very favourable terms. I wonder whether Rogers will follow suit?
> AT&T Media Kit | iPhone 3G S



Of course the Fido rep had NOTHING to say - useless. I AM in the situation where I spend $90+ a month on my plan and data plan and got my 3G last August. I am crossing my fingers that Rogers/Fido comes out with a similar plan to AT&T later on in the summer - remember last year it was a good month after the 3G release that they did anything for early upgrades.

Fingers crossed...


----------

